# Itouch 4G Lent/Meilleure version?



## Azerty83 (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous!
Je possede un itouch derniere génération (4) que j'ai eu a Noël lors de sa sortie(2010). Mais depuis maintenant plusieurs mois,depuis que j'ai fait les mises a jours logiciels,il est EXTREMEMENT lent! J'ai regardé sur internet et il me semble que je ne suis pas le seul.... je suis actuellement sous la version 5.1.1.... je voudrais savoir qu'elle est selon vous la meilleure version (j'aimerais downgrader sous la version de 2010 mais je ne sais plus laquelle) Merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, 

corrigez si je me trompe, mais il me semble qu'avec la mise à jour d'iTunes et d'iOS il est impossible de revenir à une version d'iOS antérieure..
À confirmer..

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Lauange (3 Août 2012)

Hello

Effectivement, impossible de revenir en version inférieure sais si iPod jbk&#279; avec sauvegarde des shsh.


----------



## Azerty83 (3 Août 2012)

Serieux?! 
Donc je vais devoir me taper mon iTouch super lent jusqu'au bout... deg


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2012)

Eteignez le, enlevez tous les applications qui tournent en fond, ça ira peut -être mieux.


----------

